
Terry Davis' TempleOS Brutal Take Down of Linus Torvalds - brianush1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBE6glZNJuU
======
eberkund
I don't know that this was really a "brutal take down"

~~~
fargle
yes, unfortunately a brutal self-takedown.

although he's kind of right about global variables.

the rest is more or less "meth is a hell of a drug"...

R.I.P. hope he's gone toward the vic-20 in the sky

